# Splashed and tricolours at Loganberry



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice fat babies  You're making real progress with the tris. So far I've found it quite exciting and challenging to work from splashed to good tris.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your tris are hilarious, the one with the tiny black spot is adorable. 

Your splashes look top notch though!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Your tris are hilarious


They're looking pretty damn fine considering we only got the splashed gene in the UK 10 months ago


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Why do you live so far away? (at least for me, who's at university and don't drive >>) I totally want to snuggle with (*cough - mouse nap - cough*) your mice


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Did I mention the tris were the first generation? Oh, yes I did. You must have omitted to read that bit, rhasputin.

Glad everyone else likes them. I really like the splashed now, and will keep.going with the tris although I've never been into marked, so I don't know how long they'll stay. Nice seeing the markings come through tho, very exciting!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

What a lovley bunch of chunky babys you have there.. I love all the variety of shades


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

wooo Heather! - they look great!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Let me know if you'd like some, girls! I've got plenty of splashed and can get you sorted for.tris too now!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How I love seeing pix of tris and splashed from other breeders! I especially like the splashed baby in the middle in the first pic. The colors look yellowish or browninsh, is that a chocolate base? Your splashed are great; nice coverage nose to tail. You have made a good start on the tris. Great work!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Loganberry said:


> Did I mention the tris were the first generation? Oh, yes I did. You must have omitted to read that bit, rhasputin.


Well excuse me, but I think you've both taken my comment completely wrong. No need to be so rude.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not being rude, Rhasputin.

Anyway, back to the subject! Thanks Mousstress! I've selected the mice with head markings to breed from, and those without siamese pointing where i can, which is what the original stock were bred from. These are all spl x cream, and now spl x spl, which has made the markings heavier.

Wish i could show them here! But alas, not at the moment, and probably not ever  (See Sarah C's post on spot the difference between brindle and spl, and throw variegated into that mix, and that's why we will struggle to get a standard for spl - too similar to two varieties already...)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The standard will probbly be for even distribution of the splashes with no white markings. And yours are there already. I gues the tandard for tricolors makes sense; difficult but not impossible. Hard to breed for; nearly impossible to predict what you get out of any given litter, and guess that makes it about as difficult as uneven marked, I'd guess.

I'm just now getting some good results after taking almost a year to recover from the accident. The orphan litter I had fed by hand were the best I had so far; it really rankled to lose those on top of the hurt of the accident. I'm not so concerned about my tris being show standard as I am in just getting nice clear patches of color on my tris.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Your mice are always really fit, strong and nicely coloured. Showing in the US is a nightmare with the massive distances - people here in the UK think I'm.mad because I'll travel to the other end of the country to go to a show (but I can get there in a day, so.its not quite the same!) So keep posting pic of your bunch please moustress - I always enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It shouldn't be too hard to get it standardized. We have all 3 here, and they all have a very different standard.

Splashed is colour on colour, and variegated is colour on white, but they should look the same basically as far as distribution.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks ever so much!

Your tris are about where mine were before the mishap last year. You have a great advantage over where I started fromas far as my not knowing how the genes worked together.

As far as showing here in the US goes, I may never go to another show again. There are enough nut jobs and immature jerks in the US scene that it makes the thought of traveling five to six hundred miles much less than attractive. Still, it'd be nice to have other breeders closer to home; perhaps if we had a cluster of good people near the Twin Cities (Minneapolis-St. Paul) we'd meet just to exchange, trade, etc.

In that same vein, I wonder what happened to the mouse train that passed through here in April. Haven't been able to locate that breeder; all her stuff seems to have just gone up in smoke.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

For a new variety to be standardised in the NMC, it must not be too similar to any other variety already standardised - brindle and variegated are already too similar to splashed to get it standarised. While a few are for it, many are against it, so it's very unlikely it will happen, unfortunately. You say: "We have all 3 here, and they all have a very different standard." But then you add that: "Splashed is colour on colour, and variegated is colour on white, but they should look the same basically as far as distribution." So you've said it yourself - basically the same.

Mice go up in smoke all the time, don't they? You give mice to people and the mice and the people just vanish! Anyway, back to the topic! I cleaned these guys out last night and they're all up and about and still super fat. Looking good


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Heather you're rude and your mice are all rubbish. So there!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

You can't write that, you old ******!!!! xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't call ma an old bad word! I'm gonna smash your face in for that!...x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrrrr...am I sorry now? 

Naw


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What lovely fat babies!!!!! It makes such a refreshing change to see good healthy fat babies in the nest, instead of skinny, greased haired runts!

I have to say, I actually quite like those splashed babies! Very attractive! I wish you all the luck in the world breeding away from that horrible pointed gene! Hahaha

I am so jealous, I think I shall forever covet Loganberry mice. LOL! Will I see you at Harrogate Heather? 

K xx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

You're fine, moustress! 

Yes, willow, ill be at harrogate - Phil, Sam and I are judging.

Phil, you can try, but if you fail my comely friend, you'd better run. And i know that's something you would physically struggle with! Hahaha! And snigger! X


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice one! If I make it I'll try and wave to you from afar!

Still have to book the hotel and train tickets of course... Lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How I envy the cameraderie. *sigh*

Willow, thanks for the kudos. Haven't seen much of you lately in here.

And, you know, I didn't believe it when I was criticized for having skinny babes sometime ago, but I'm not stubborn enough to ignore good advice just because I think I'm right. I tried some changes to the diet for breeding, pregnant, an nursing meeces, and this is the result. The only mousie pic I have posted on Facebook is a litter of fat fuzzies at the stage where the belly is still mostly pink, with a baby who has fallen asleep on his back...I need to go find that and re-post it as it's the cutest mousie baby photo I've ever taken.

Here it is:



*sorry to have pirated this thread*


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Just out of interest, what diet have the mother of this lot been fed to make them such chubsters? Loving all the chubby baby pics!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm posting the reply to this in a separate thread. *.....zoom*


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

O_O

want

O_O

those are such fat, PRETTY little babies!

the on splashed baby, first pic I believe, the light one on top, reminds me of a diluted tortie cat, and it wants to com live with me :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Whoot! I hope mine come up like this o.o. Those are gorgeous tris for first generation too. Want T_T.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are incredible!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

GibblyGiblets said:


> O_O
> 
> want
> 
> ...


Well if you mean my fat splashed boy, he and others may be for sale at harrogate. As I'm judging I dont know if I can do it yet, but I'm going to see if its possible for me to put several trios of splashed and others into in the auction.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> Well if you mean my fat splashed boy, he and others may be for sale at harrogate. As I'm judging I dont know if I can do it yet, but I'm going to see if its possible for me to put several trios of splashed and others into in the auction.


You can,I've already enquired with Ruth and she said yes.I'm not making any private mouse sales at Harrogate but if I have any spares in any of the varieties I keep I'll put them in the auction so that the club gets the benifit.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Brilliant. Thanks Sarah - i've got some here i'm already saving over for the auction, so it's a good job!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> Thought I'd post an update on my splashed, which are now on the third generation, and my first tricolour babies. (The spl pix were taken in October, and the tris last week).


Nice mice! The distribution of colours of these tris can be improved quickly by adding some piebalds with many k-factors (Too much white). I think Sarah C has some available. The next step would be to breed Tri x Tri, since Tricolours with two Spl/Spl chromosomes give the best distribution of colours, the have more black.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Loganberry said:


> GibblyGiblets said:
> 
> 
> > O_O
> ...


this'a one lol









I love him/her...dunno why O-o just do.


----------

